# Date a submissive good boy!



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


> Then I can show him a real good time
> 
> View attachment 898563


Dang. 🌶🔥


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Hop in my car. 
Mama’s gonna take you for a ride


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Also check out his roast thread but he's really into that...... 









Roast sgtpepper thread


Hi @SgtPepper is an infp 4 who has a strong humiliation kink. So here you can roast him, but do know that anything you say here will probably also turn him on.... Just obviously don't be too mean he's an infp 4 and all.... He'd melt. That's why I'm posting it here in the nicest types subfourm. :)




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> Then I can show him a real good time
> 
> View attachment 898563


He has this exact costume. 

He wears it to go on walks. 👍


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> please state 1) your personality type 2) where you'd take him on a date 3) What his 2 year plan should be 4) what Harry Potter house you're in, and 5.) Your hobbies and interests and a small paragraph about you.


1) ENFP

2) A coffee shop, where I don't drink coffee but Green Macha tea with milk, all while dominating ( because they like to be dominated and I at least can excel in this) the conversation about warp theory and how I don't have much faith in the Discovery plot line but Lowerdecks is dope. I'm quite proud of this, I don't have to be dom to dominate the conversation. @wums has this whole theory on this.

3)I'm an ENFP. A two-year plan? What plan? We might be able to plan a trip to Mars that we're not going to take in two years. Ohh yeah that's what this sweetheart has up her sleeves, collective daydreaming with my sister type INFP. BOOYAH. I could also settle for just seeing the HU live in two years with him, and be his conservative side chick Buffy cosplayer while they're alternative and I freak out my parents while I do a Freudian fantasy of having sex in the childhood bedroom. I could keep going but it's going to devolve at this point.

4) Gryffindor

5)You want me to write a small paragraph about the awesomeness known as NIHM because I didn't want to call myself NIMH about all my hobbies and interests? I might have found a scientific impossibility. Wait while I confer with peer review (@tanstaafl28) because I try to never to think in impossibilities. But again I point out the ENFP clause.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

NIHM said:


> 1) ENFP
> 
> 2) A coffee shop, where I don't drink coffee but Green Macha tea with milk, all while dominating ( because they like to be dominated and I at least can excel in this) the conversation about warp theory and how I don't have much faith in the Discovery plot line but Lowerdecks is dope. I'm quite proud of this, I don't have to be a dom to dominate the conversation. @wums has this whole theory on this.
> 
> ...


"...*Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast.*"


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

Why hasn't anyone done the casting in the opposite direction yet? :не уверен:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> View attachment 898565


Beautiful. She should really be taller than him too, that's a good point.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> "...*Why, sometimes I've believed as many as six impossible things before breakfast.*"


Ohh sexy. Sorry @SgtPepper and your amazing name that reminds me of a great song but competition for this squirrel like radar just took my attention.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Queen of Cups said:


> View attachment 898567


I swear I didn't even have to look at who posted this to know it was @Queen of Cups...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I swear I didn't even have to look at who posted this to know it was @Queen of Cups...


Feel free to answer the questions as well


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Feel free to answer the questions as well


Well phone img is not working to insert. Failed post lols.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I swear I didn't even have to look at who posted this to know it was @Queen of Cups...


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

1. My personality type is I.D.G.F.
2. I would take SgtPepper to a circus where they do not exploit animals for entertainment. We would eat vegan funnel cake dipped in cinnamony cream cheese. We would make people laugh with our mime outfits on. We would dance to "Carousel" by Melanie Martinez who arguably is an I.N.F.P. herself. I would bring a classy handkerchief with me for SgtPepper's tears. This would be me and SgtPepper's date.
3. His 2-year plan was going be filled with lots of boinking, deliciously homemade foods, me defeating him in debates, and my different skills used for dominating his mind.
4. As a writer, I find the Harry Potter characters shallow except for Luna Lovegood, Albus Dumbledore, and Severus Snape. Those Hogwart houses are segregation shit that do not impress me. To answer your question, I don't care about Hogwarts houses. They are segregation to put people into boxes that bore me.
5. My hobbies consist of writing, reading, listening to calming sounds, cooking as a foodie, tinkering with technology, daydreaming, masturbating, figuring things out, figuring people out, sleeping, wrestling, and sometimes swimming. My interests are singers with very wide vocal range, experimenting, playing games with puzzles or stealth, strategizing, etc. I'm unapologetically outspoken, unpredictable, tempermental, easily bored, high maintenance, cynical, misanthropic, and regrettably flawed. I know how to torture and kill people. At this point, I'm trying to intentionally scare off SgtPepper. Because I would hate being a dom again. Especially since I rejected the B.D.S.M. community and have beef with it on an ethical level. I even have beef with the pornography industry and sex workers, too. I got more beef with that stuff than McDonald's does.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Queen of Cups said:


> View attachment 898567


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Feel free to answer the questions as well


Wait, there were questions?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> You have to fill out the quiestionare
> 
> 1) your personality type 2) where you'd take him on a date 3) What his 2 year plan should be 4) what Harry Potter house you're in, and 5.) Your hobbies and interests and a small paragraph about you.


1) your personality type - *BDSM*
2) where you'd take him on a date - *The Dungeon*
3) What his 2 year plan should be - *Making doughnuts *
4) what Harry Potter house you're in - *Griffynclaw*
5.) Your hobbies and interests and a small paragraph about you - *My hobbies and interests and a small paragraph about me.*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

islandlight said:


> @daleks_exterminate 40 replies in 3 hours. You have an amazing talent for getting people to participate in nonsense. You could be the new updated Howard Stern and make a million bucks.


Fun and silly stuff.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> he looooooooooves country music.


I'll put my country boots 🥾 and cowboy hat 🤠 on, then. Because this is going to be a wild rodeo with country music. 🎵 I'm going to ride 🏇 @SgtPepper like we're in a rodeo. He'll be my good, submissive horse.🐴


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> I'll put my country boots 🥾 and cowboy hat 🤠 on, then. Because this is going to be a wild rodeo with country music. 🎵 I'm going to ride 🏇 @SgtPepper like we're in a rodeo. He'll be my good, submissive horse.🐴



Only if you play Friends in Low Places or There's a Tear in My Beer.

That really butters his biscuit, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

islandlight said:


> @daleks_exterminate 40 replies in 3 hours. You have an amazing talent for getting people to participate in nonsense. You could be the new updated Howard Stern and make a million bucks.











I agree. Very entertaining.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Oh, it may also be worth nothing that he hates blue eyes, and blondes and especially repulsed by redheads. He also dislikes heels but he looooooooooves country music.


Who wants to be submissive and heels are not involved?








Suspect 🧐









I nominate a few that would fit the bill? Catwalk, @VinnieBob (he may wear a wig?) @Surreal Snake - I doubt he will wear a wig but ~ he may find great joy in making you his B... 

I will have to put some more thought into this. All the specific criteria is limiting... Catwalk may be out- I think they like heels. 
_sighs_ Back to the...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Necrofantasia said:


> Is this an auction...? I'm so confused.


I could see daleks auctioning off people for shits and giggles... 🤭


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Who wants to be submissive and heels are not involved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I vote catwalk too, she was epic. I had this image of her whipping me if she didn't agree with a post all while feeling an overwhelming respect for her. I haven't seen her post in a while. Though I do think you wouldn't be able to force her into anything she didn't want, he would need to prove his value as an ultimate mate for her. 🤔


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

NIHM said:


> Ohh I vote catwalk too, she was epic. I had this image of her whipping me if she didn't agree with a post all while feeling an overwhelming respect for her. I haven't seen her post in a while. Though I do think you wouldn't be able to force her into anything she didn't want, he would need to prove his value as an ultimate mate for her. 🤔


 Mate? No, I doubt mate is in the equation for anyone.  j/k She/he may have one by now. That might be why they are MIA.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I could see daleks auctioning off people for shits and giggles... 🤭


Yeah after reading the thread what annoys people I would be a hard sell to be auctioned for being worthy of it. I seem to check off a lot of people's couldnt be friends section. Maybe if they duct tape my mouth, which in away could be arousing 😆 🤣. I always feel like if this ever happened you would want to be Phil like in Groundhogs Day but I'm pretty sure I would be the guy below lol. This can tell you just how awesome we all admire @SgtPepper


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Who wants to be submissive and heels are not involved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

What's @VinnieBob up to? Is he submissive good boy now?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

😎
moi
submissive


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

islandlight said:


> What's @VinnieBob up to? Is he submissive good boy now?


I was referring to him dominating.... SgtPepper 🤭 Good boy and VinnieBob in the same sentence seems off....by miles. _smirks_


----------



## snowphoenix1 (11 mo ago)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Hi, I've decided to be a match maker to a good friend and obvious total sub the wonderful infp 4 @SgtPepper. He likes women who boss him around, are dominant, can keep him in line, tell him what to do and don't mind that he will be a type 4 and cry a lot about flowers and rain.
> 
> But obviously he needs help meeting someone who is okay with his balloon fetishes. He likes to dress up like a mime on weekdays and really needs to have regular sex at least 2x a week.
> 
> ...


out of curiosity why entj
and I really need to know the balloon obsession it fascinates me I cant help it tell me

enfp. 2 year plan - something outside the box I like inventing things. Ravenclaw and slythern. making handmade cigars reading drawing
im off the market but I still want to know if you dont mind haha
hope tht isnt too personal


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

VinnieBob said:


> 😎
> moi
> submissive


WTF is this? Where did you pull that from? Did you goggle good boy?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> WTF is this? Where did you pull that from? Did you goggle good boy?


😞
yes


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

VinnieBob said:


> 😞
> yes











💯


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> 💯


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Did you hit your head or is this part of your bag of tricks? _smirks_ 🧐


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

